# Freshwater Aquariums > New To the Hobby ? >  Aquarium Setup the Basics !!!

## Gary R

Buy the largest aquarium as possible that will fit to wear ever your having it, try keeping away from sun light.  
Purchase the following aquarium set-up components.  
For filtration we recommend an undergravel filter for both stability and ease of maintenance. Provide a minimum of 2 inches of some kind of non-calcerous gravel on top of the undergravel filter. 
Buy a thermostatic heater, thermometer, and either a good air pump with airline tubing, or a powerhead that pumps at least 3 times as much water per hour as the size of the aquarium. 
Make sure you purchase some kind of a water conditioner that removes chlorine unless you know there can be no chlorine added to the water. It is better to be safe than sorry in this situation. 
Purchase test kits for ammonia and nitrite (minimum). 
Now is also a good time to buy any ornaments that meet your fancy.
Put the undergravel filter in place with either the air stones or the powerheads in the uplift tubes. 
Rinse the substrate material thoroughly before placing it on top of the undergravel filter. 
Fill the aquarium with water, be sure you treat it with a chlorine remover. 
Place the heater, ornaments, thermometer, and any lights in or on the aquarium.

Regards Gary

----------


## Nemo

here are some info on diffrent types of filters including undergravel
*
Advantages
*Cheap Straightforward installation Effective
*Disadvantages*
Must be installed when aquarium is first set up Cleaning can cause fish an inconvenience Requires an air pump or powerhead to run it


Basically if you have some spare cash to spend on the aquarium filters, go for the *external power filters*,
Here are some advantages and disadvantages of this type of filter.
*
Advantages*

 Very versatile with many media options Once set up, they are reliable and efficient Can be cleaned out without disturbing fish and plants Do not take up in-tank space Require cleaning every 2-3 months

*
Disadvantages*

 Relatively expensiveCan be tricky to install Space for filter outside tank is required
there is also one more type of filter. its an *Internal Power Filter*

* Advantages
*
 Provide a rapid turnover of water Able to remove fine particles

*
Disadvantages*

 More expensive than UGF Difficult to hide in an aquarium

----------


## paddington

Great info boy's,

----------


## Gary R

> Great info boy's,


Never to be seen again  :lol:   :fishy:   :Frown:

----------


## kevy21

heys guys some info on filtration

at the moment i have 4 1/2ft tank using a jewel internal power head its really ugly but it does the job, when i get a bigger tank 6ft+ will this still be ok or will i need to purchase another?

or should i go for another method?, but the problem is i use sand im my tank so UGF will not work....and i have no clue what an external filter looks like never mind how to install/maintain it!

what you best advice..

thanks kevy21

----------


## Timo

> heys guys some info on filtration
> 
> at the moment i have 4 1/2ft tank using a jewel internal power head its really ugly but it does the job, when i get a bigger tank 6ft+ will this still be ok or will i need to purchase another?
> 
> or should i go for another method?, but the problem is i use sand im my tank so UGF will not work....and i have no clue what an external filter looks like never mind how to install/maintain it!
> 
> what you best advice..
> 
> thanks kevy21


Here are some external filters
http://www.aquatics-online.co.uk/cat...2222-2224-.asp
http://www.aquatics-online.co.uk/cat...al-filters.asp

They sit under your tank. Very easy to clean, you just unplug take them to the sink and clean out leaving all the pipes in your ready to plug back in.

----------

